# מהפה שלך לאלוהים



## girloncrack

Someone wrote this to me in response to a text, and I don't quite know how to interpret the tone.  I know that it literally means "From your mouth to God", but the real meaning/intention is a bit cryptic to me.  Is this a common expression in Hebrew?


----------



## Nunty

The English equivalent is "From your mouth to God's ears". It means that what you said is wonderful and the listener makes it almost like a prayer so that God will make it come true.

Sharona: You have great talent as a singer. I know you'll be famous one day!
Ayelet: Thank you! From your mouth to God's ears!

The Hebrew expression is used in exactly the same way.


----------



## elroy

I didn't think there was an English equivalent of this phrase.  A Google search for "from your mouth to God's ears" returns only 862 results, so I don't imagine it's terribly common.

By the way, in Arabic we say "from your mouth to heaven's door."


----------



## Nunty

I think it is common among English-speaking Jews rather than English speakers in general.


----------



## girloncrack

Great, thanks everyone.


----------



## MarcB

I think it is somewhat common in AE.


----------



## cfu507

Wow, I say it in Hebrew a lot of time. It's nice to know that some people say it also in English.


----------



## amikama

According to my Slang Dictionary, the origin of this expression is Yiddish and found also in Ladino and German, so it seems to be a Jewish expression.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi everybody,

I have just opened this thread in All Languages.


----------



## nurBahnhof

I believe in Yiddish it is "פֿון דײַן מױל אין גאָטס אױערן" (fun dayn moyl in gots oyern).

I thought it was "From your mouth to God's ears" in English, but doing a Google search for "From your * to God's ears" shows that "From your lips to God's ears" is much more popular (11,400 hits).


----------



## SofiaB

nurBahnhof said:


> I believe in Yiddish it is "פֿון דײַן מױל אין גאָטס אױערן" (fun dayn moyl in gots oyern).
> 
> I thought it was "From your mouth to God's ears" in English, but doing a Google search for "From your * to God's ears" shows that "From your lips to God's ears" is much more popular (11,400 hits).


I have heard both versions however, I agree lips is more common.


----------

